# Invitation to play my silly computer game



## Granny B. (Nov 26, 2017)

I’ve been working on a new silly little computer game and invite you to play.   It’s called *Granny B’s Garden Invasion*.  Help Granny save her garden from invading pests until it is ready for harvest by “shooing” away the pests.  You play it using the up and down arrow keys to move Granny and the space bar to shoot a “shoo” at the pests.  It takes just a couple of minutes.

Please let me know what you think, especially any glitches or suggestions, etc.  The game is not on our website yet, and I’m debating whether to add it, so right now the game is only on the scratch.mit.edu website. 

It’s my birthday, too, so help me celebrate!

Granny B’s Garden Invasion
https://scratch.mit.edu/projects/158615905/#player


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 26, 2017)

Wow Granny B, that's a fun little game!   I doubt that I'll ever graduate from level 1....

Happy birthday Granny B! 

:wiggle:


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 26, 2017)

Fun.  Shoo!!!


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 26, 2017)

Happy Birthday!!!  

and I like that game!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 26, 2017)

Happy Birthday Granny!  I clicked on your link and I see the instructions but no picture, green flag or anything to be able to play the game....not sure why.


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 27, 2017)

Thanks to everyone who gave the game a try.  Glad you enjoyed it.  I sure had fun creating it.  

@SeaBreeze, sorry the game did not load.  I don't know why it didn't work for you.  The game does require Flash, and can take several seconds to load.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2017)

Granny, I just tried to play the game on the Edge browser, the Internet Explorer and Firefox that I normally use did not let me play the game.  Edge worked and it was a lot of fun to play, thanks!  If I ever master level 1, I'll be very proud of myself.


----------

